# Exploring the park



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

So I went to the park near my home today to look for some resurrection fern. Thought it was going to be quite the adventure, but instead I found some on the first oak tree in the park. Harvested some of that to grow out for my viv later. I then went looking for a couple of mosses and I found two low growing ones and what I am pretty sure is some sphagnum moss. All in all it was a good day. I'll try and post pictures later, but i must warn you my phone camera is bad. Think i'll get a good camera for Christmas this year. I was just excited about finding the fern and had to let someone know.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I really appreciate your enthusiasm...but mosses except for tropical are not only difficult to establish, they become dormant during the winter months. As far as the fern--not really appropriate for a vivarium...There are so many better plants to choose from...and fellow DBers have so many plants to share..please observe the plants that are recommended and inquire where to trade/buy/gifted....


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

Judy S said:


> I really appreciate your enthusiasm...but mosses except for tropical are not only difficult to establish, they become dormant during the winter months. As far as the fern--not really appropriate for a vivarium...There are so many better plants to choose from...and fellow DBers have so many plants to share..please observe the plants that are recommended and inquire where to trade/buy/gifted....


First of all there really is no such thing as a plant that is inappropriate for a vivarium. I know most of us are stuck in the mindset that all vivariums have to be tropical but it is very possible to create a beautiful vivarium with plants from any climate. There are also a number of moss species from colder climates that are very easy to get established but like you mentioned they do need a period of dormancy in order to thrive. 

gdebell, you didn't specify the climate that you live in but you mentioned collecting resurrection fern. I could be wrong but I am pretty sure that this is the sort of fern that you see growing all over branches of trees in sub tropical to tropical areas. You didn't say if you wanted to keep dart frogs with these plants but if you are from a semi tropical area then you could probably try and make it work. What ever you end up making with these plants I would love to see pictures of how it turns out.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Resurrection fern can grow very well in a vivarium if you mount it in a spot with brightish light and very good air circulation. My plant seems to like having the fan blow right on it.

I think it is a myth that temperate mosses require a cool winter dormancy. They usually fail in terrariums because their basic needs (light, drainage, air circulation, clean water) are not met. I suspect that they usually fair poorly in dart frog setups because there are too many nutrients resulting from livestock feeding. The bottom of a dart frog viv might also average too dimly lit for many of them.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

my apology to both responding posters....what we have here is a failure to communicate....There is an outdoor plant that is commonly referred to as a "resurrection fern"--because it seemingly disappears and then in the fall comes up....but it for sure is not the fern fern that would go into a indoor tank because it is actually a bulb. Also, the hardy mosses, as I mentioned go through a period where they are typically quite unattractive...so I felt were somewhat unsuited for a vivarium unless one is willing to live with that aspect--however there are so many alternatives. So you guys are right...and as far as there being no plants unsuitable--yes, but it depends on so many things--one of them dealing with just how much effort you are willing to devote to trimming tops, or roots, or whatever...and suitability to not only vivarium conditions such as size, humidity--but mainly for the frogs being kept...


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a really nice little plagiomnium growing in my orch tank that was "rescued" from a planter on my fire escape. It's growing gangbusters, and showing no sign of slowing down despite this being when it would normally go into dormancy. I say, give it a shot. Nothing to lose, given that they are found/free plants to begin with. Just make sure to sterilize them properly. I CO2 bombed and bleached the guy, and still think it was where my tiny snails came from.


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry about the mix up the fern I am using is Pleopeltis polypodioides. I live in south carolina and as I was doing some research I saw someone on DB selling a log with a large amount of this fern on it. I thought it looked really good and as the research progressed I found that it was native to the south eastern united states. So I figured I could go find some myself. Turns out I was right. The mosses i will just leave alone and see what happens. If they die out then it's fine as I got them for free. I thought of buying a moss slurry to put on my cork bark mosaic background as well. I also thought about doing moss on my coconut huts as i think they look terrible in most terrariums. 
Also about the fern I spoke to a local nursery owner and she said that the only requirements for the fern were basically drown them and give them plenty of light. I have noticed that on the days I don't mist the ferns begin to wither. Which is of course not really a bad thing as this is their normal behavior, but what i noticed was that if i keep them soaked they tend to stay open and green.
I would like to thank everyone for their input. I'll try to add a picture but the quality will probably be crap as my phone is terrible at pictures.


----------



## yerbamate (Nov 3, 2013)

I have resurrection fern (Florida) under conditions you have mentioned and I have never seen such big leaves that are also filled with spores. ALso, I have a few moss species from right here in southern WI that are thriving on my epiphyte branches (PVC coated in silicone and then covered in peat with the native moss layered over the top and tied on with floss. Good light (T5s close by), lots of air circulation and good spray (like tadpole tea/weak tannic acid) everyday-does the trick!!!


----------

